# APR Sale - Waterfest 22 and Summer Software Deals!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It’s APR Summer Sale time! 

Take 10% off APR ECU/TCU Software till July 31st at all APR Dealers across the USA. 

*Want to save more?*

Visit us at Waterfest 22 on July 16th and 17th in Englishtown NJ. We’ll be on-site offering labor free installs on APR software. Take 10% or $100 off, whichever is greater, and 25% off our optional features and upgrades (program switching, launch limiter, no-lift shift, and stage 2 upgrade _*where applicable*_). No appointment necessary! Just show up and leave with more power! 

#GOAPR!


----------

